# snow bucket vs. snow plow for skid steer



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I sold my old plow truck this year. I have a Bobcat 753 and wondered what is more useful (easier) for clearing snow of a gravel acreage with a tear drop driveway. Trying to decide between a snow bucket 6'-7'? or a skid steer snow plow (Hiniker Big Ox 7.5')?

Anyone use either or both? The 5' bucket it came with is not real efficient. 

Thanks.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would think for clearing gravel you would be happier with a snow bucket. Plows are great but its hard to avoid digging into gravel if its not a level area. But to be honest either would do the job. A 753 would probably Händel a 80 inch snow bucket just fine


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Snowzilla;1501704 said:


> I sold my old plow truck this year. I have a Bobcat 753 and wondered what is more useful (easier) for clearing snow of a gravel acreage with a tear drop driveway. Trying to decide between a snow bucket 6'-7'? or a skid steer snow plow (Hiniker Big Ox 7.5')?
> 
> Anyone use either or both? The 5' bucket it came with is not real efficient.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Nice name!!! I used to use a 6' plow box with rubber on the bottom sides and a rubber scraper. This helped with the digging in issues. I may even consider selling it seeing that I do not use it anymore. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

For doing just your gravel driveway, I would go with a bucket. They are more versatile (can carry or scoop snow if needed) plus, with the proper technique will help keep from displacing your gravel. Try putting the heel of the bucket down first then tip the front down til its just above the ground. It will leave a very thin layer of snow to pack down on your drive which I would rather have than to have to rake all that dang rock out of the grass in the spring.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Nice name too Plowzilla... I remember reading snowzilla from a honda ATC 3-wheeler magazine ad in the early 80's. I never thought of the the snow pusher (like the Scoop Dogg). Their lighter line for compact tractors seems more fitting to my smaller skid steer. 

I didn't mind snow plowing on gravel. Kept the snow shoes on. Bumped the weight of the plow up on the first plow or two. Then when it either snow packed or we get freezing rain that locks the gravel mostly in. After a year of weekly snows where I plowed weekly I did have a lot of gravel in the lawn. I rented a Stihl power broom and was so impressed I bought one. Best thing ever for removing gravel from grass.

I realize snow plow on non 2-speed skid steer would be slow. Also seems to be a wide variety of snow buckets. Makes sense to have the see through window on those.

Also, I guess a snow pusher would save a dump cycle vs. a bucket.


----------

